# Poor signal quality....



## mattcombs (Feb 17, 2006)

I have both XM and sirius, and I seem to always be having "poor signal quality" from my sirius radio (S50) than any of my XM radios. Maybe it's a crummy unit, but it's a pain in the butt.

DOes anyone else have this experience? WHere are the Sirius satellites in the sky, especially in relation to XM? 

I've been playing with positioning my home antenna, and have it pointed in an intermediate angle looking south/Southwest as I would with an XM antenna, and I still get drops.

Ugh.
THanks for any help


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

It can not be as bad as everyones XM reception is right now. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=88092


----------



## ippy (Mar 10, 2006)

having some problems too. maybe sun problems like solar rays?


----------



## mattcombs (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, I was experiencing the XM woes, too. Probably worse than Sirius today.


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

mattcombs said:


> WHere are the Sirius satellites in the sky, especially in relation to XM?


I only have Sirius units (XM on Directv) so I don't know how the XM reception is but I have ordered the Sirius home distribution kit to replace the window sill antennas. You have to move those around because the Sirius sats move. XM satellites are in a geo-stationary orbit and the Sirius satellites are in an geo-synchronous (I think that is what it it called) orbit which covers a larger area.

Here is a site about the Sirius satellite system.

Here is a map showing the locations of both XM and Sirius satellites.









XM satellite coverage.









Sirius satellite coverage.


----------

